# O'Connell's O'C OCBD



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Any thoughts?



I think the appropriate comparison is to Mercer & Sons. Both made in the USA. Collar is a smidge shorter than M&S. Price is moderately higher.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I have two....one is a traditional OCBD and the other is actually a popover design. The fabric is a robust weave, giving the appearance of a rough hand, but in reality surprisingly pleasant to the touch. The shirts are cut generously large and in both cases, mine had to be taken in substantially at the waist. They are both proving to be durable and surprisingly well made...but at $145 a pop, still a bit pricey. Hope this helps.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I would like to try one. Well reviewed at Put This On: https://putthison.com/post/48205704497/the-ocbd-shirt-series-part-iii-the-reviews


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Eagle, is the collar unlined?


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

This shirt may be the 'new model based on mid-century Brooks Brothers designs' referenced in Part VI of the OCBD series. https://putthison.com/post/48745811905/the-ocbd-shirt-series-part-vi-our


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

UnivStripe said:


> This shirt may be the 'new model based on mid-century Brooks Brothers designs' referenced in Part VI of the OCBD series. https://putthison.com/post/48745811905/the-ocbd-shirt-series-part-vi-our


This is correct. The reviewed shirt(PTO) is the heavyweight OCBD that sells for $120. Made by New England Shirt Co.(As far as I know)

The topic of this thread is the new one based on the classic Brooks Polo collar. $145 is higher than Mercer, but a much shorter wait time. Plus, I understand that adjustments in Mercer's sizing can add up quick.

Someone with money and time: buy both and do a long review with pictures.... we will compensate you with praise.


----------



## HerrDavid (Aug 23, 2012)

Ah, and having now followed the link, I find my question answered: unlined collar.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Z.J.P said:


> The topic of this thread is the new one based on the classic Brooks Polo collar.


Yes, I was under the impression the O'C OCBD is a new offering. It looks interesting.

I think O'Connell's is taking a calculated risk with this item. They know that an unlined BD collar is almost a talisman for purists, but I suspect they also know that the number of purists out there are few-and-far between...with the number getting smaller each day. Hence, the offering only in blue. But, hey, it does look like a beautiful shirt, and it'll appeal to purists and non-purists alike. Also, if this is a bust, I think it's not unheard of for O'C to keep old stock lying around.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Yes, I was under the impression the O'C OCBD is a new offering. It looks interesting.
> 
> I think O'Connell's is taking a calculated risk with this item. They know that an unlined BD collar is almost a talisman for purists, but I suspect they also know that the number of purists out there are few-and-far between...with the number getting smaller each day. Hence, the offering only in blue. But, hey, it does look like a beautiful shirt, and it'll appeal to purists and non-purists alike. Also, if this is a bust, I think it's not unheard of for O'C to keep old stock lying around.


I believe it to be a risk as well, with a hint of self serving interest involved. I suggest reading this, if you haven't already: https://www.keikari.com/english/interview-with-ethan-huber/

Ethan is a real nerd about this stuff, and I am willing to be his father and brother are the same. I say why not go for it? The business is doing well(I hope the store survived the recent blizzard and flooding), and they have the means. Like you said, they will keep them lying around if they don't sell.

The more I think about the price, the more I feel it is completely fair. Options for getting an unlined collar like this are not what I would consider abundant. The shirt is $20 more than Mercer and I am willing to bet the issues some have with Mercer's button holes and whatever have you are not an issue with the O'C shirt.

Then again, I am just guessing here. :biggrin:


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Z.J.P said:


> I believe it to be a risk as well, with a hint of self serving interest involved. I suggest reading this, if you haven't already: https://www.keikari.com/english/interview-with-ethan-huber/
> 
> Ethan is a real nerd about this stuff, and I am willing to be his father and brother are the same. I say why not go for it? The business is doing well(I hope the store survived the recent blizzard and flooding), and they have the means. Like you said, they will keep them lying around if they don't sell.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I could have done without the plaid-on-plaid-on-plaid-and-so-on portrait, but the article leads me to believe that O'Connell's is in good hands for the next 50 years...definitely worthy of some financial support, through regular purchases of their wares.

An unlined OCBD collar is one of those things that interests me. You're right. There aren't many versions to choose from. I bought M&S in the past, and I've thought that the unlined collar was almost too long, making the collar almost unmanageable. The shorter version from O'Connell's may be "The One".

BTW, I do have a minor beef with M&S. It isn't the button holes or my issues with the collar length. It is more basic. The shirt just did not last as long as my BB OCBDs. In fact, the M&S OCBD was on an infrequent rotation and still did not last as long as my daily BB OCBDs. It was a nice shirt. I just wish I could have enjoyed it a little longer.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Am I missing something? This is an OCBD for $145? It is $50 more than a regular price Brooks Brothers? It isn't custom made? I must be too cheap. That sounds way too expensive for what you are getting. I think O'Connells suits and sport coats are too expensive too. BUT, I have seen 20-30 year old versions that are still in very good shape. I can understand paying more for a blue blazer or a staple suit that will last for 20 years (heck even 10 years). BUT, $145 for an OCBD? How long can this thing really last with consistent wearings? Is it going to last 50% longer than a Brooks Brothers OCBD?


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Am I missing something? This is an OCBD for $145? It is $50 more than a regular price Brooks Brothers? It isn't custom made? I must be too cheap. That sounds way too expensive for what you are getting. I think O'Connells suits and sport coats are too expensive too. BUT, I have seen 20-30 year old versions that are still in very good shape. I can understand paying more for a blue blazer or a staple suit that will last for 20 years (heck even 10 years). BUT, $145 for an OCBD? How long can this thing really last with consistent wearings? Is it going to last 50% longer than a Brooks Brothers OCBD?


This is a valid point. There is a premium for the purist details that BB OCBDs have lost.

I don't find the sport coats and suits to be expensive. Southwick or H. Freeman anywhere are pretty much in line with what they charge. Plus, a lot of it is full canvas.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I would say that this is it. To some, it's worth the extra $50. I have heard enough good things about this OCBD that I'd at least like to give one a try.



Z.J.P said:


> This is a valid point. *There is a premium for the purist details that BB OCBDs have lost*.
> 
> I don't find the sport coats and suits to be expensive. Southwick or H. Freeman anywhere are pretty much in line with what they charge. Plus, a lot of it is full canvas.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

They only saw about 6-9 inches of snow in their neck of the woods, so no need to worry about that.

All of their shirts are pricey, that's what you get when you procure relatively small numbers of US made shirts from factories that you don't own. 

Brooks are the price they are because of quantity, and I'm starting to think they might be a loss leader for them.


----------



## Eric W S (Jun 6, 2012)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Am I missing something? This is an OCBD for $145? It is $50 more than a regular price Brooks Brothers? It isn't custom made? I must be too cheap. That sounds way too expensive for what you are getting. I think O'Connells suits and sport coats are too expensive too. BUT, I have seen 20-30 year old versions that are still in very good shape. I can understand paying more for a blue blazer or a staple suit that will last for 20 years (heck even 10 years). BUT, $145 for an OCBD? How long can this thing really last with consistent wearings? Is it going to last 50% longer than a Brooks Brothers OCBD?


Seems reasonable to me for a made in the USA shirt? Just air drying your shirts will increase their longevity ten fold.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have shirts from many moons ago that are still good, thanks to my persnickety laundering preferences. I hand wash and air dry a good many of my shirts. Even the shirts that go to the washing machine NEVER see the inside of a dryer.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Nobleprofessor said:


> Am I missing something? This is an OCBD for $145? It is $50 more than a regular price Brooks Brothers? It isn't custom made? I must be too cheap. That sounds way too expensive for what you are getting. I think O'Connells suits and sport coats are too expensive too. BUT, I have seen 20-30 year old versions that are still in very good shape. I can understand paying more for a blue blazer or a staple suit that will last for 20 years (heck even 10 years). BUT, $145 for an OCBD? How long can this thing really last with consistent wearings? Is it going to last 50% longer than a Brooks Brothers OCBD?


Yes, aren't our 1st world dilemmas so vexing?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^The O'Connell's OCBDs that are in my rotation do seem to be made of a somewhat heavier fabric than my BB OCBD's, but I am in no position at the present point in time to comment as to the comparative durability of the two brands. I rationalize the added cost with my desire to give the O'Connell's shirts with other branded shirts in my rotation. The O'Connell's shirts are sized at the waist even more generously than are the BB Traditional fit shirts, though that's hardly an argument that justifies the added cost(?)! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^The O'Connell's OCBDs that are in my rotation do seem to be made of a somewhat heavier fabric than my BB OCBD's, but I am in no position at the present point in time to comment as to the comparative durability of the two brands. I rationalize the added cost with my desire to give the O'Connell's shirts with other branded shirts in my rotation. The O'Connell's shirts are sized at the waist even more generously than are the BB Traditional fit shirts, though that's hardly an argument that justifies the added cost(?)! :icon_scratch:


Are you referring to the New OCBD they are offering, or have you had these for a while?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^The older of mine was purchased about three years ago and frankly, with an estimated 30+ launderings in it's past, it still looks surprisingly pristine. The second, an OCBD Popover design was purchased just this past year and has been laundered perhaps three to five time (I really haven't been keeping good track) at this point.


----------



## Charles Dana (Nov 20, 2006)

Duvel said:


> I hand wash and air dry a good many of my shirts. Even the shirts that go to the washing machine NEVER see the inside of a dryer.


Everyone should memorize the above post. That's exactly how the laundering of shirts should be approached. Exactly.


----------



## Himself (Mar 2, 2011)

Eric W S said:


> Seems reasonable to me for a made in the USA shirt? Just air drying your shirts will increase their longevity ten fold.





Duvel said:


> I have shirts from many moons ago that are still good, thanks to my persnickety laundering preferences. I hand wash and air dry a good many of my shirts. Even the shirts that go to the washing machine NEVER see the inside of a dryer.





Charles Dana said:


> Everyone should memorize the above post. That's exactly how the laundering of shirts should be approached. Exactly.


Yes. My BB OCBDs last many hundreds of washings. I'm convinced too that the dryer is the villain, and the difference in longevity really is about 10 to 1.


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

Has anyone on the AAAC Trad Forum purchased an O'C OCBD yet? What do you think about your purchase? Thanks!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

UnivStripe said:


> Has anyone on the AAAC Trad Forum purchased an O'C OCBD yet?


Since it's December, I keep leaving the O'C brochure on the coffee table and have left the computer unattended with the O'C OCBD webpage on the screen, but in each instance upon my return, I've found the brochure in the wastebasket and the computer turned off. I guess my subtle hints are being met with more overt ones.


----------



## Z.J.P (Jun 29, 2010)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Since it's December, I keep leaving the O'C brochure on the coffee table and have left the computer unattended with the O'C OCBD webpage on the screen, but in each instance upon my return, I've found the brochure in the wastebasket and the computer turned off. I guess my subtle hints are being met with more overt ones.


Constant vigilance!


----------



## UnivStripe (Mar 6, 2013)

Snow Hill Pond said:


> Since it's December, I keep leaving the O'C brochure on the coffee table and have left the computer unattended with the O'C OCBD webpage on the screen, but in each instance upon my return, I've found the brochure in the wastebasket and the computer turned off. I guess my subtle hints are being met with more overt ones.


Maybe a note on the refrigerator as a reminder to order your shirt so that it can arrive before Christmas. The options that you are using never work for me. Good luck!


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Subtle? Subtle would be more like dropping a hint during a conversation, when you know she's really listening, e.g., "Oh, this sleeve is becoming a little frayed. Well, someday I'd like to check out one of those O'Connell's shirts. I hear they're a little better." And then leave it alone.



Snow Hill Pond said:


> Since it's December, I keep leaving the O'C brochure on the coffee table and have left the computer unattended with the O'C OCBD webpage on the screen, but in each instance upon my return, I've found the brochure in the wastebasket and the computer turned off. I guess my *subtle *hints are being met with more overt ones.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

UnivStripe said:


> Maybe a note on the refrigerator as a reminder to order your shirt so that it can arrive before Christmas. The options that you are using never work for me. Good luck!


Taking it up a notch, I was contemplating staging my own kidnapping with a ransom note demanding one O'C OCBD. However, I'm hesitant as I have the small suspicion that the demand will be rebuffed as being too high of a price to pay for the return.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Subtle? Subtle would be more like dropping a hint during a conversation, when you know she's really listening, e.g., "Oh, this sleeve is becoming a little frayed. Well, someday I'd like to check out one of those O'Connell's shirts. I hear they're a little better." And then leave it alone.


Yes, a good suggestion. The hard part (for me and possibly some of us who've been married for some time) is waiting for the time when she is "really listening".


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Which, as we know, too, works to one's advantage. "This new shirt? I guess you weren't listening last week when I told you I was placing an order online."


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Duvel said:


> Which, as we know, too, works to one's advantage. "This new shirt? I guess you weren't listening last week when I told you I was placing an order online."


Gosh if that worked (once and only once), I wouldn't waste it on a shirt. Hello Jaguar F-type!


----------



## Snow Hill Pond (Aug 10, 2011)

Charles Dana said:


> Everyone should memorize the above post. That's exactly how the laundering of shirts should be approached. Exactly.


True, but good grief, if I did that, it would suck all of the joy out of wearing the shirt!


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

Does anyone know if the new unlined OCBD has a pocket?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, you have to wait until they're dry to wear them.



Snow Hill Pond said:


> True, but good grief, if I did that, it would suck all of the joy out of wearing the shirt!


----------



## Billax (Sep 26, 2011)

Cowtown said:


> Does anyone know if the new unlined OCBD has a pocket?


See list item six


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

I realize this thread is a few years old, but has anyone tried one of these shirts? 

I'm currently searching for some new BD shirts...not sure what is good anymore because I haven't bought anything of high quality in a few years. The last O'Connell's shirts I bought were probably 7-8 years ago and those no longer fit me (I've gained weight). I remember the fit being slimmer than J.Press' standard shirts made by Fall River - nothing like a full cut at all. 

Are these more like old BB or Mercer in terms of the cut? 

I could order some Mercer shirts I suppose but it looks like most of their options are north of $150-$160 now (haven't bought any in 7-8 years either) and then there is the wait time. 

I know BB has a new shirt (the sans pocket one at $140) but everyone seems to complain about those and I doubt they even carry them in my size at the local BB shop (I need an 18/33 or 18/34 now)

TYIA.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

Truth&Rights said:


> I realize this thread is a few years old, but has anyone tried one of these shirts?
> 
> I'm currently searching for some new BD shirts...not sure what is good anymore because I haven't bought anything of high quality in a few years. The last O'Connell's shirts I bought were probably 7-8 years ago and those no longer fit me (I've gained weight). I remember the fit being slimmer than J.Press' standard shirts made by Fall River - nothing like a full cut at all.
> 
> ...


These are great. A slightly lighter material than their standard OCBDs made by Gitman. If you can wait a few months, OC typically has a "made in America" 10% off sale around the Fourth of July.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

I wear the O’Connells OCBD and love them. Great full cut fit and they wear great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Truth&Rights said:


> Are these more like old BB or Mercer in terms of the cut?


They are not as full as a Mercer. I'd say they are somewhere between BB Madison and Traditional fits, if that helps you in any way.


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

August West said:


> They are not as full as a Mercer. I'd say they are somewhere between BB Madison and Traditional fits, if that helps you in any way.


Hmmm. I've never worn any BB Madison shirts. How would compare the fit to Press' OCBDs from 7-10 years ago (those made by Fall River in the USA).


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

Truth&Rights said:


> Hmmm. I've never worn any BB Madison shirts. How would compare the fit to Press' OCBDs from 7-10 years ago (those made by Fall River in the USA).


Sorry, I don't own any J Press of that vintage.


----------



## swils8610 (Mar 12, 2016)

Anyone here wear Mercer’s?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

swils8610 said:


> Anyone here wear Mercer's?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I have several. What would you like to know?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

Mercer measurements here:

https://www.mercerandsons.com/Mercer_Sons_Shirt_Specs_2018.pdf

I wish more companies would post a chart like that for us to see the actual shirt dimensions across all sizes.


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

Ended up ordering 3 of the new sans-pocket BB OCBDs to try. If those don't work out, the OC shirts are at the top of the list to try next. If that doesn't work it's either back to J.Press or Mercer, or maybe I'll try some Gitman shirts. 

Out of curiosity I measured one of my newer JAB BD shirts and compared that to the Mercer measurement chart above. The JAB feels very full cut to me, but per the measurements is not as full as the Mercer shirts. IIRC my old Mercers shrank a little bit after washing. Not a lot but some. 

As an aside, JAB shirts don't really shrink because either 1) the fabric is aggressively pre-shrunk or 2) they have a non-iron treatment. The collars haven't haven't really softened much over 2-3 washings either. That alone is driving me to go back to higher quality shirts. The collars just aren't that comfortable, even without a tie.


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

An OCBD w/o a pocket is an unforgivable sin to me, so it looks like I won't be buying from Brooks any time soon, which is a shame since they have the best colors. The Hyde Park OCBD I have from LE is too bright. The OC webpage makes their OCBD look very dark and rich; is the picture color accurate? Is there anyone who can post a picture of an OC and BB side by side to compare the colors?


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

It wasn't until the 60s that pockets became standard with Brooks. Which needn't change your preference.

On the Mercer front, I find that their lighter fabrics don't work as well with the unlined collar. Unfortunately, the standard bulletproof cotton is so heavy that, with the extra around my chest and arms, it adds a size. Magnificent under sweaters, but less than fabulous under a bespoke jacket. I may see if pinpoint offers the best of both or the worst.

Has anyone tried their summer oxford cloth (which seems not to be available at the moment)?


----------



## rwaldron (Jun 22, 2012)

Concordia said:


> It wasn't until the 60s that pockets became standard with Brooks. Which needn't change your preference.


Just because it was a slightly later addition, doesn't change the fact that the Italian management at BB took away something that they had for 50 years. and the pocket isn't something I crave out of historical accuracy; I always carry a pen, and the pocket makes that oh so much easier. Sometimes the wife needs to put her earrings in there. sometimes I put my allergy pill in there. the pocket has so much utility that I need, I'd rather not go without it.


----------



## YukonCornelius21 (Oct 28, 2009)

rwaldron said:


> Just because it was a slightly later addition, doesn't change the fact that the Italian management at BB took away something that they had for 50 years. and the pocket isn't something I crave out of historical accuracy; I always carry a pen, and the pocket makes that oh so much easier. Sometimes the wife needs to put her earrings in there. sometimes I put my allergy pill in there. the pocket has so much utility that I need, I'd rather not go without it.


And the lack of a pocket just looks "off" to me


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

Concordia said:


> On the Mercer front, I find that their lighter fabrics don't work as well with the unlined collar.


I have tried some Mercers in lighter fabrics. The way the collar works with those takes some getting used to, but I didn't mind it at all. Also takes a bit more patience when ironing.


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Truth&Rights said:


> I have tried some Mercers in lighter fabrics. The way the collar works with those takes some getting used to, but I didn't mind it at all. Also takes a bit more patience when ironing.


Would you mind posting some pics of Mercer thin-fabric unlined collars? Before and after ironing, preferably.

I'm consider trying the Mercer unlined broadcloth and end-on-end BD collar shirts. My understanding is that even BB in the 50s-60s would line their broadcloth BD shirt collars, owing to the thinness. So I'm really not sure how an unlined broadcloth collar would turn out. I'll also reach out to Dave for advice and see if he's got pics.

[About my habits: I rarely iron shirts, period. Just gentle cycle, hang dry gets them presentable enough to my eyes. So I'm particularly interested in how the unlined broadcloth collar would look right out of the washer]


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

@TimF, sorry I can't. They no longer fit me so they are stored away. If you do not like ironing shirts then don't get anything from Mercer other than regular heavy oxford cloth. The broadcloth, end on end, etc. need to be ironed to look presentable. I'm not joking. If you do go for it anyway, don't say I didn't warn you.

Dave can probably get you pics of the unlined broadcloth collar. Would he show you how they look un-ironed? Doubt it as it doesn't present the product in the best light.


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Truth&Rights said:


> @TimF, sorry I can't. They no longer fit me so they are stored away. If you do not like ironing shirts then don't get anything from Mercer other than regular heavy oxford cloth. The broadcloth, end on end, etc. need to be ironed to look presentable. I'm not joking. If you do go for it anyway, don't say I didn't warn you.
> 
> Dave can probably get you pics of the unlined broadcloth collar. Would he show you how they look un-ironed? Doubt it as it doesn't present the product in the best light.


Thanks a lot for the quick reply. My hunches exactly. I will however open up the pic request to other members.

All the mercers I have so far have been regular oxford and seersucker. I'm guessing pinpoint shouldn't bee too much trouble? I'm pretty sure Dave could accomodate a light collar lining for broadcloth, just like the BB of old.


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

TimF said:


> I'm pretty sure Dave could accomodate a light collar lining for broadcloth, just like the BB of old.


It's been a few years but IIRC he doesn't like to deviate from the standard way of doing things too much. If he will do it, I would expect some kind of upcharge that may be high enough to cause you to abandon the idea.


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Truth&Rights said:


> It's been a few years but IIRC he doesn't like to deviate from the standard way of doing things too much. If he will do it, I would expect some kind of upcharge that may be high enough to cause you to abandon the idea.


Yeah I'll definitely get his advice on this, seeing how he has exponentially more knowledge. I'm still curious as to the amount of "messiness" in the collar w/o ironing. I can stomach quite a bit of wrinkle and rumple, and this I believe is in keeping with the whole natural shoulder tradition.

(I do know that on some lightweight shirts they leave the placket unlined, and on the button-holding side, where there are only 2 layers of thin fabric, you end up with a sharp fold vertically down the placket. Are the unlined collars as bad as that?)


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

TimF said:


> (I do know that on some lightweight shirts they leave the placket unlined, and on the button-holding side, where there are only 2 layers of thin fabric, you end up with a sharp fold vertically down the placket. Are the unlined collars as bad as that?)


It's tough for me to describe it all in detail, but these are shirts you want to iron. Unless you are headed to the beach in flip flops, I can't see how anyone would want to wear them un-ironed. The fabric on the placket and the collars (on these Mercer broadcloth shirts) puckers and rumples out of the washer after you hang dry. It's not like an OCBD or other heavyweight fabric at all. It needs to be straighted out and pressed with a steam iron. Of course, if you do not use starch (I never do) they will wrinkle and rumple a little and give off the relaxed air you want. That is fine. But they are not presentable at all, even in a very casual environment, un-ironed. IMHO of course. I used to wear them to work at a place where people would show up dressed like whatever - think Silicon Valley tech dress code - but it wasn't California. Even there I would've been called out for having an overly wrinkled shirt by someone with an untucked polo, jeans, and sneakers. It's just not the type of shirt you can do that with.


----------



## August West (Aug 1, 2013)

I have a number of Mercer pinpoints, they are fantastic shirts and the unlined collars hold up quite well. I do send them out to be laundered though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimF (Aug 21, 2016)

Truth&Rights said:


> It's tough for me to describe it all in detail, but these are shirts you want to iron. Unless you are headed to the beach in flip flops, I can't see how anyone would want to wear them un-ironed. The fabric on the placket and the collars (on these Mercer broadcloth shirts) puckers and rumples out of the washer after you hang dry. It's not like an OCBD or other heavyweight fabric at all. It needs to be straighted out and pressed with a steam iron. Of course, if you do not use starch (I never do) they will wrinkle and rumple a little and give off the relaxed air you want. That is fine. But they are not presentable at all, even in a very casual environment, un-ironed. IMHO of course. I used to wear them to work at a place where people would show up dressed like whatever - think Silicon Valley tech dress code - but it wasn't California. Even there I would've been called out for having an overly wrinkled shirt by someone with an untucked polo, jeans, and sneakers. It's just not the type of shirt you can do that with.


I think Mercer carries broadcloth in 60s, 100s, and even higher (like 130s?). Which types did you get? Personally, I always opt for heavier fabrics and thicker yarns. Definitely nothing over 100


----------



## Truth&Rights (Feb 15, 2018)

TimF said:


> I think Mercer carries broadcloth in 60s, 100s, and even higher (like 130s?). Which types did you get? Personally, I always opt for heavier fabrics and thicker yarns. Definitely nothing over 100


Don't remember the exact threadcount. One was a blue end on end that might have been a 100s, while the other was a "James Bond" tattersall.


----------



## PG63 (Dec 23, 2011)

TimF said:


> Thanks a lot for the quick reply. My hunches exactly. I will however open up the pic request to other members.
> 
> All the mercers I have so far have been regular oxford and seersucker. I'm guessing pinpoint shouldn't bee too much trouble? I'm pretty sure Dave could accomodate a light collar lining for broadcloth, just like the BB of old.


Here are photos of the Mercer White 100's Cotton Broadcloth with the modified spread collar. I have my non-button-down-collar shirts commercially laundered with light starch for the collars. Here's how it looks after about four and one-half hours of wear (tie is J. Press with half-Windsor knot, suit is O'Connell's navy blue serge (https://www.oconnellsclothing.com/O-Connell-s-Suit-Lightweight-Worsted-Wool-Serge-Navy.html)):


----------

